# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  porodiljna naknada

## ada2010

Pozdrav
Kako se zakoni konstano nesto mjenjaju ,mene bi zanimala koja je trenutno porodiljna naknada,dali je 800,00 kn ili 1663,00 kn ,sto se tice nezaposlene majke ili one koja nema 12 mjeseci neprekidnog radnog staza.
koliko bi se trebalo raditi da bi se primilo pristojnu naknadu min 2500 kn...
hvala

----------


## fingertips

Hm, ja sam nedavno otvarala porodiljni, i minimalac je bio 800kn, za pristojnu naknadu treba imati 18mjeseci radnog staža. Toliko ti ja znam, dali se nešto mjenjalo u međuvremenu neznam, al najbolje ti je nazvati i pitati.

----------


## fingertips

Pardon, treba ti barem 12 mjeseci radnog staža bez prestanka ili 18 mjeseci u zadnje 2 godine.

----------


## lulu-mama

Ima li netko link na zakon ili sažetak zakona o porodiljnim naknadama? 
Čitam textove na Rodinom webu, i sve se čini zastarjele informacije.

----------


## luci07

Imaš na stranicama hzzo-a.

----------


## lulu-mama

Hm...taj je iz 2009 (sa izmjenama u 2011).
Sorry, malo sam zbunjena. Vec neko vrijeme ne zivim u HR, ali se mislim sad vratit-tako da bas ne znam sto se i kada mijenjalo.
A druga stvar je da sigurno necu imati 12 mjeseci neprekinutog radnog staza prije odlaska na porodiljni-a bas mi se i ne ide na minimalac od 800 kn  :Shock:

----------


## luci07

Pa to je zakon koji je na snazi.
 Najavljivali su izmjene uskoro, ali to nije još aktualno (mislim da bi trebali na ljeto uvesti te promjene). Proguglaj malo, pisalo se o tome što će se mijenjati ( i ovdje na forumu). Ali mislim da se ta odredba o 12 mj staža neće mijenjati.

----------


## luci07

Vidi ovdje o izmjenama:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/77492-p...skim-potporama

A kad bi ti trebao početi porodiljni?

----------


## lulu-mama

Ok, kužim sad.
Ako radiš kraće od 12 mjeseci, imaš pravo na naknadu od 1600. A jedino ako imas 12 mjeseci uzastopnog rada (ili 18 mj u 2 god), onda imas pravo na naknadu u visini prosječne plaće.
Zar ne?

----------


## luci07

Ako imaš najmanje 12 mj. neprekinutog staža imaš pravo na rodiljnu naknadu u visini svoje prosječne plaće prvih 6 mj. djetetovog života (uzima se prosjek plaće 6 mj. prije porodiljnog), a sljedećih 6 mj. ti je naknada limitirana na oko 2500 kn.

Ako nemaš taj uvjet staža, onda dobivaš minimalnu naknadu-tih 1663 kn, čini mi se.

----------


## lulu-mama

A ovaj minimalac, što fingertips spominje, od 800 kn. Što je to?

----------


## Zara1

> A ovaj minimalac, što fingertips spominje, od 800 kn. Što je to?


to se dobije na komplikacijama ako nemaš dovoljno staža
12 mj. ili 18 s prekidima vrijedi za kompl., a 12 mjeseci bez ikakvih prekida za porodiljnu naknadu

----------


## lulu-mama

Puno hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## kavofob

> 12 mj. ili 18 s prekidima vrijedi za kompl., a 12 mjeseci bez ikakvih prekida za porodiljnu naknadu


otkud ti to?

uvjet staža je isti i za punu naknadu radi bolovanja zbog komplikacija u trudnoći, kao i za punu rodiljnu naknadu; 12 mjeseci neprekinuto ili 18 mjeseci s prekidima u posljednje 2 godine

s tim da hzzo u zadnje vrijeme radi provjere i traži da su kod zadnjeg poslodavca isplaćene minimalno 2 plaće, zbog sumnje na fiktivno zapošljavanje radi ostvarivanja boljih prava. ne znam koje im odredbe to omogućuju, ali u praksi to rade.

----------


## Jole&Titi

> otkud ti to?
> 
> uvjet staža je isti i za punu naknadu radi bolovanja zbog komplikacija u trudnoći, kao i za punu rodiljnu naknadu; 12 mjeseci neprekinuto ili 18 mjeseci s prekidima u posljednje 2 godine
> 
> s tim da hzzo u zadnje vrijeme radi provjere i traži da su kod zadnjeg poslodavca isplaćene minimalno 2 plaće, zbog sumnje na fiktivno zapošljavanje radi ostvarivanja boljih prava. ne znam koje im odredbe to omogućuju, ali u praksi to rade.


Vise se ne isplati muljati

----------


## Zara1

pa znam žene koje su imale tu naknadu 8oo i nešto kuna jer nisu imale 12 mjeseci bez prekida ili 18 s prekidima.
mislim što ako ja radim ne znam 9 mjeseci i imam 9 mjeseci staža, odem na komplikacije,  kolika bi mi bila naknada?!

----------


## Zara1

žene koje imaju ispunjen uvijet staža na komplikacijama dobivaju max 4500. bar sam ja tako prije 5 godina tj. 2.5 godine.

----------


## Zara1

da se ispravim ne 4500 nego 
 Naknada za Komplikacije (u trudnoći):  
   najniži iznos je 831,50 kn a najviši iznos je 4.257,88 kn

----------


## Jole&Titi

> pa znam žene koje su imale tu naknadu 8oo i nešto kuna jer nisu imale 12 mjeseci bez prekida ili 18 s prekidima.
> mislim što ako ja radim ne znam 9 mjeseci i imam 9 mjeseci staža, odem na komplikacije,  kolika bi mi bila naknada?!


830kn

----------


## Zara1

> otkud ti to?
> 
> uvjet staža je isti i za punu naknadu radi bolovanja zbog komplikacija u trudnoći, kao i za punu rodiljnu naknadu; 12 mjeseci neprekinuto ili 18 mjeseci s prekidima u posljednje 2 godine


ovo nije točno, za punu  rodiljnu naknadu ne postoji 18 mjeseci s prekidima u 2 godine

----------


## kavofob

> ovo nije točno, za punu  rodiljnu naknadu ne postoji 18 mjeseci s prekidima u 2 godine


ma otkud ti to!?

----------


## Jole&Titi

> ovo nije točno, za punu  rodiljnu naknadu ne postoji 18 mjeseci s prekidima u 2 godine


Koji je onda uvjet?

----------


## Zara1

12 mjeseci bez prekida

----------


## kavofob

Prema Zakonu o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama uvjet staža osiguranja je 12 mjeseci neprekidno ili 18 mjeseci s prekidima u posljednje 2 godine, sve je definirano čl.24 navedenog zakona  :Wink:

----------


## kavofob

> 12 mjeseci bez prekida


Možeš li to potkrijepiti nekom odredbom ili izmjenom zakona, u ZORIRP-u je navedeno 12 mjeseci neprekidno ili 18 s prekidima u posljednje 2 godine.

----------


## Jole&Titi

> Možeš li to potkrijepiti nekom odredbom ili izmjenom zakona, u ZORIRP-u je navedeno 12 mjeseci neprekidno ili 18 s prekidima u posljednje 2 godine.


To sam i ja nasao u zakonu,a oni koji ne ispunjavaju uvjet imaju pravo na 1663

----------


## lulu-mama

Da li postoji neki zakonski rok kada se poslodavcu mora reći za trudnoću?
Očito tih 28 dana prije poroda (+par dana ranije da se stigne otvoriti porodiljski).

Drugo pitanje: porodiljski otvara doktor opće prakse na preporuku ginekologa?

----------


## Zara1

http://www.roda.hr/article/readlink/2707

----------


## kavofob

> http://www.roda.hr/article/readlink/2707


obrati pažnju na datum članka i zakona na koji se odnosi

ovaj je noviji;

http://www.roda.hr/article/read/rodi...teljski-dopust

imaš boldano; 

*"Uvjet prethodnog staža osiguranja:*
Dvanaest mjeseci  neprekinuto ili osamnaest mjeseci s prekidima u posljednje dvije godine    (prethodni staž) prije dana početka korištenja prava – ako nije  ispunjen uvjet,   prava na naknadu plaće iznose 50 % proračunske  osnovice mjesečno."

----------


## fingertips

Sam ja glupa-luda il mi noge smrde??!!

Dakle, imam jedan problem, pokušati ću objasniti. 

Znači, koristila sam bolovanje-komplikacije od 15.9. do 30.1.2013., tad smo zaključili komplikacije, i danas, 28 dana prije poroda, otišla sam na HZZO, gdje su me oni odjavili, dali mi radnu knjižicu, i poslali me na biro da se prijavim. Znači ja sam sad na birou do dana poroda, a tek nakon poroda mogu otvarati rodiljni do prve godine djetetova života i primati naknadu, jesam u pravu?!
No, ne kužim kojeg vraga, sam se sad prijavila na birou, kad ću opet za misec dana se prijavit na hzzo i otvarat rodiljni, šta mene to sad stavlja kao radno sposobnu, a imam svaki tren rodit? 
Ja sam mislila da kad završim bolovanje, 28 dana prije poroda da mi otvaraju porodiljni i da sam mirna. Eh,da, kao nezaposlena sam otvorila komplikacije.  
Znači li to da samo zaposlene majke imaju pravu direktno s bolovanja na porodiljni, ili kako to ide? 
Oprostite ako nekog gnjavim, tražim po internetu pa neznam naći!  :cupakosu:

----------


## kavofob

fingertips, kako to misliš da si nezaposlena koristila komplikacije? bolovanje zbog komplikacija u trudnoći je pravo zaposlenih trudnica, ne može na bolovanje nezaposlena trudnica.

ono što mi općenito zovemo porodilji dopust, ne postoji, ali postoje različita prava trudnica/majki, ovisno o radnopravnom statusu;

rodiljni dopust je pravo zaposlenih i samozaposlenih trudnica/majki i počinje 45 ili 28 dana prije poroda

rodiljna pošteda od rada je pravo nezaposlenih majki, poljoprivrednika i koji ostvaruju drugi dohodak, a počinje s rođenjem djeteta

postoji još i pravo na rodiljnu brigu, to je pravo majki izvan sustava rada, također počinje od dana rođenja djeteta

----------


## fingertips

Bila sam zaposlena kad sam otvorila komplikacije, no istek ugovora je usljedio za 5 dana, zato sam i mogla otvoriti komplikacije. To sad nije bitno, bolovanje je završilo. 
Znači ja dobivam rodiljnu poštedu od rada kao nezaposlena majka? 
No zašto sam ovih 28 dana na birou? To ne kužim!

----------


## luci07

Ali, čekaj, kako si otvorila komplikacije (bolovanje) kao nezaposlena? Ili si bila u trenutku otvaranja zaposlena pa ti je u međuvremenu istekao ugovor i sad si bez posla?
Ne znam kako to ide u tvojoj situaciji, ali koliko znam nezaposlene majke primaju rod. naknadu od rođenja djeteta, ne prije poroda, valjda zato ti ne otvaraju porodiljni, nego tek kad rodiš.

Edit: uletile ste dok ja natipkam.  :Embarassed:

----------


## luci07

> Bila sam zaposlena kad sam otvorila komplikacije, no istek ugovora je usljedio za 5 dana, zato sam i mogla otvoriti komplikacije. To sad nije bitno, bolovanje je završilo. 
> Znači ja dobivam rodiljnu poštedu od rada kao nezaposlena majka? 
> *No zašto sam ovih 28 dana na birou? To ne kužim!*


Pa zato jer si nezaposlena. Ne mogu ti otvoriti porodiljni kao nezaposlenoj.

----------


## fingertips

Ahaaaaaaaa, ma mislim svi ti tamo na birou su toliko mutavi, meni to niko nije zna objasnit. Znači ja sam sad na birou 28 dana, i onda kad se beba rodi otvaram rodiljni? 
A sad sam nigdje, znači nema novčića u 3.mjesecu  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kavofob

> Bila sam zaposlena kad sam otvorila komplikacije, no istek ugovora je usljedio za 5 dana, zato sam i mogla otvoriti komplikacije. To sad nije bitno, bolovanje je završilo. 
> Znači ja dobivam rodiljnu poštedu od rada kao nezaposlena majka? 
> No zašto sam ovih 28 dana na birou? To ne kužim!


ne moraš biti ako nećeš koristiti rodiljnu poštedu od rada, možeš kao osoba izvan sustava rada koristiti rodiljnu brigu, za rodiljnu poštedu uvjet je status nezaposlene osobe, odnosno prijava na biro

----------


## kavofob

> Ahaaaaaaaa, ma mislim svi ti tamo na birou su toliko mutavi, meni to niko nije zna objasnit. Znači ja sam sad na birou 28 dana, i onda kad se beba rodi otvaram rodiljni? 
> A sad sam nigdje, znači nema novčića u 3.mjesecu


tako je, nažalost ništa dok se beba ne rodi  :Sad:

----------


## fingertips

Prasad smrdljiva  :Grin: 
Snaći ćemo se nekako  :Smile:

----------


## linolina

Što ako radimo godinu dana , ali na pola satnice (prosvjeta), računa li se to kao pola godine samo? Znači da bih sad dobijala naknadu kao nezaposlena?!

----------


## sonj@

molim vas pomoć ako se netko razumije u sve te zakone,iako sam sve pročitala i dalje mi nije jasno a neznam gdje bi se obratila,ustvari znam ali čula sam da u hzzo-u neće da ti kažu tvoja prava.
prijavljena sam od 1.2.2013. i trebala bi krajem 8.mjeseca na porodiljni,aman kada mi sjedne 6.uplata(tj.plaća za 7.mjesec koja će biti oko 15.8),ali čitam da se neračuna uplata koja je u mjesecu kad si otišao na porodiljni.i još jedan uvjet,staž.sve skupa imam staža godinu dana bez prekida,ali ne u zadnje dvije godine,jer je prošlo više od tad,a u zadnje dvije godine nemam 18 mjeseci staža s prekidima,imam puno manje.zanima me dali ću moći ostvariti pravo da primam punu plaću prvih 6 mjeseci ili ne???molim pomagajte  :Sad:

----------


## deeeyoo

Čitam da za treče i svako daljnje djete zaposlene majke imaju pravo na 3 godine porodiljnog dopusta i da za to vrijeme dobivaju porodiljnu naknadu.
Ja sam sad rodila treče djete, ali sam nezaposlena. Da li će mi se plačati godinu dana ili isto 3 godine minimalna porodiljna naknada?

----------


## Beti3

Isto tri godine.

----------


## sirius

> Čitam da za treče i svako daljnje djete zaposlene majke imaju pravo na 3 godine porodiljnog dopusta i da za to vrijeme dobivaju porodiljnu naknadu.
> Ja sam sad rodila treče djete, ali sam nezaposlena. Da li će mi se plačati godinu dana ili isto 3 godine minimalna porodiljna naknada?


Ovo su uvjeti za nezaposlene majke
 --------------
Nezaposlene majke mogu ostvariti pravo na naknadu od dana rođenja djeteta do navršene godine dana starosti. Za blizance, treće i svako sljedeće dijete pravo na rodiljni dopust može se koristiti do navršene treće godine djetetova života.
Nezaposlene majke imaju pravo na porodni dopust ako ispunjavaju sve sljedeće uvjete:

-ako imaju hrvatsko državljanstvo
-ako imaju neprekidno prebivalište u Republici Hrvatskoj najmanje tri godine prije podnošenja zahtjeva za priznanje prava na porodni dopust 
-ako su zdravstveno osigurane u Zavodu 
-ako se vode u evidenciji nezaposlenih osoba Hrvatskog zavoda za zapošljavanje najmanje 12 mjeseci koji prethode porodu djeteta za koje se ostvaruje odnosno pravo ili su se prijavile u evidenciju nezaposlenih osoba pri Hrvatskom zavodu za zapošljavanje u roku od 90 dana nakon završenog redovitog školovanja, odnosno u roku od 30 dana nakon prestanka radnog odnosa, službe ili obavljanja samostalne djelatnosti 
-ako im radni odnos ili služba nije prestala zbog toga što su otkazale ugovor o radu, odnosno službu (osim u slučaju izvanrednog otkaza ugovora o radu prouzročenog ponašanjem poslodavca) i ako im radni odnos nije prestao pisanim sporazumom o prestanku radnog odnosa, odnosno službe.

----------


## xxx

jedna moja prijateljica je sad trudna s trečim djetetom, nezaposlena, i kad je pitala na hzzo hoće svejedno primat tu porodiljnu  naknadu 3 godine rekli su joj da neće, nego samo godinu dana, da su te tri godine  pravo zaposlenih majki.
edit: onda su joj krivo rekli? budem joj ovo prenesla nek ide opet na hzzo.

----------


## sirius

> jedna moja prijateljica je sad trudna s trečim djetetom, nezaposlena, i kad je pitala na hzzo hoće svejedno primat tu porodiljnu  naknadu 3 godine rekli su joj da neće, nego samo godinu dana, da su te tri godine  pravo zaposlenih majki.
> edit: onda su joj krivo rekli? budem joj ovo prenesla nek ide opet na hzzo.


Evo najnoviji zakon ( možda sam gore stavila stari sazetak)


 ...,,,,,,......
VI. PRAVO RODITELJA IZVAN SUSTAVA RADA
Članak 31.
(1) Majka izvan sustava rada iz članka 7. stavka 1. točke 6. ovoga Zakona ima pravo na novčanu pomoć tijekom rodiljne i roditeljske brige o novorođenom djetetu.
(2) Pod rodiljnom brigom o djetetu iz stavka 1. ovog članka podrazumijeva se razdoblje od rođenja djeteta do navršenoga 6. mjeseca života djeteta, a pod roditeljskom brigom razdoblje od 6. mjeseca do navršene 1. godine života djeteta, za prvo i drugo rođeno dijete ili do navršene 3. godine života djeteta kod rođenja blizanaca, trećeg i svakoga sljedećeg djeteta.
(3) Majka izvan sustava rada iz članka 7. stavka 1. točke 6. ovoga Zakona nakon isteka 70. dana od rođenja djeteta, može radi zaposlenja ili samozaposlenja prekinuti korištenje prava na rodiljnu ili roditeljsku brigu o djetetu, pri čemu otac djeteta ima pravo na korištenje preostalog dijela neiskorištenog prava, sukladno svom radnopravnom statusu, uz majčinu pisanu suglasnost i neovisno o radnopravnom statusu majke.
(4) Majka iz stavka 1. ovoga članka, nakon 70. dana od dana rođenja djeteta, može radi zaposlenja ili samozaposlenja prekinuti korištenje prava na rodiljnu ili roditeljsku brigu o djetetu te započeti ili nastaviti koristiti preostali dio roditeljske brige o djetetu do navršene 1. odnosno 3. godine života djeteta ako je provela na radu najmanje 9 mjeseci neprekidno prije mjeseca u kojem namjerava započeti koristiti preostali dio pripadajućeg prava, kao zaposleni roditelj ili samozaposleni roditelj pod uvjetima iz ovoga Zakona.
(5) Majka iz stavka 4. ovoga članka koja na radu nije provela najmanje 9 mjeseci prije mjeseca u kojem namjerava započeti koristiti preostali dio neiskorištene roditeljske brige o djetetu iz razloga što joj je prestao radni odnos ili je prestala obavljati djelatnost iz članka 6. točke 2. ovoga Zakona, ima pravo nastaviti korištenje preostalog dijela prava na roditeljsku brigu o djetetu, kao roditelj izvan sustava rada ako i dalje ispunjava uvjete iz članka 32. ovoga Zakona.
(6) Majka iz stavka 4. i 5. ovoga članka ima pravo koristiti preostali dio neiskorištene roditeljske brige o djetetu pod uvjetom da pravo na roditeljsku brigu o djetetu nije prenijela na drugog roditelja u smislu stavka 3. ovoga članka.
Članak 32.
(1) Majka izvan sustava rada može ostvariti pravo s osnove rodiljne i roditeljske brige o djetetu iz članka 31. stavka 1. i 2. ovoga Zakona pod uvjetom da na dan rođenja djeteta ispunjava sljedeće uvjete:
– da je hrvatska državljanka ili strankinja s odobrenim stalnim boravkom u Republici Hrvatskoj,
– da ima neprekidno prebivalište ili stalni boravak u Republici Hrvatskoj u trajanju od najmanje 5 godina,
– da je zdravstveno osigurana prema propisima o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju.
(2) Iznimno, majka izvan sustava rada, koja u tijeku korištenja prava na novčanu pomoć tijekom rodiljne i roditeljske brige o novorođenom djetetu završi redovito školovanje ili pohađanje sveučilišnog ili stručnog studija ili joj obveze redovitog školovanja ili pohađanje sveučilišnog i stručnog studija miruju ili prekine redovito školovanje, pohađanje sveučilišnog ili stručnog studija, zadržava pravo korištenja priznatog prava do roka propisanog za njegovo korištenje, ako se u roku od 30 dana od dana prekida ili završetka redovitog školovanja ili pohađanja sveučilišnog studija prijavila u evidenciju nezaposlenih osoba kod Hrvatskog zavoda za zapošljavanje.
(3) Majka iz stavka 1. ovoga članka koja izgubi status u obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju, a nije u roku od 30 dana stekla novi status osigurane osobe kod Zavoda, gubi pravo na korištenje prava iz stavka 1. ovoga članka.
Članak 33.
(1) Novčana pomoć iz članka 31. stavka 1. ovoga Zakona iznosi 50% proračunske osnovice mjesečno.
(2) Majka izvan sustava rada pravo na novčanu pomoć iz stavka 1. ovoga članka može ostvariti počevši od dana rođenja djeteta.
(3) Majka izvan sustava rada, za slučaj smrti djeteta, ostvaruje pravo na novčanu pomoć iz stavka 1. ovoga članka još tri mjeseca od mjeseca u kojem je nastupila smrt djeteta.

----------


## xxx

hvala  :Smile:

----------


## xxx

imam opet pitanje za tu prijateljicu. da li za to treče dijete ima pravo i na tri godine staža ili samo godinu? nezaposlena je.

----------


## Zara1

> imam opet pitanje za tu prijateljicu. da li za to treče dijete ima pravo i na tri godine staža ili samo godinu? nezaposlena je.


na godinu dana staža

----------


## deeeyoo

I ja zahvaljujem!

----------


## Hera

Ubacujem se malo na temu s podacima koji će možda biti od koristi trudnicama koje nemaju 18 mj. staža u zadnje dvije godine, pa bi im zbog toga naknada mogla biti manja.

Meni se to desilo jer sam spletom okolnosti iz nekih osobnih razloga odlučila prekinuti radni odnos i počela sam ponovno raditi nakon gotovo 9 mj. dok su se te okolnosti promijenile. Kad smo donosili odluku o 3. trudnoći, tu činjenicu potpuno nepromišljeno nisam uzela u obzir, pošto prije nikad nisam prekidala s poslom ako nisam prelazila na drugi i u jednom trenu mi je palo na pamet da neću imati 18 mj. staža u zadnje 2 godine do trena otvaranja porodiljnog.

Rješenje je tzv. produženo mirovinsko osiguranje, odete u HZMO i u biti sami sebi platite staž za to vrijeme kad niste radili, po nekoj najnižoj osnovici. Dobite gomilu obrazaca, popunite, predate, čekate rješenje, pa onda od PU dobite poziv na plaćanje po rješenju, s uplatnicom idete opet u hzmo, kao i s potvrdom PU i još nekim papirima (ne sjećam se sve birokracije, nekad vas izlude), ja sam onda na kraju još nosila radnu knjižicu da mi upišu staž (od 7. mj. to valjda više ne treba obzirom da se one ukidaju).

Jedino ograničenje tu je da taj prvi zahtjev hzmo-u morate predati najkasnije do godinu dana kad je počeo prekid staža, a ostatak procedure onda ide dalje bez problema (ja sam predala 4 dana prije tog roka jer sam slučajno koji dan prije toga čula za tu opciju, pa mi je palo na pamet da bih tako mogla riješiti pitanje nedostatka staža).

Naravno, ako ste na nekoj minimalnoj plaći kojom se određuje prosjek za naknadu, to se baš ne isplati, no, možete se raspitati i izračunati koliko vas košta, a koliko će vam biti veća naknada ako imate više staža (mene je za tih 9 mj. koštalo skoro 5,000kn sve skupa).

Nadam se da će nekome pomoći :Smile:

----------


## Gogoga

HERA, puno ti hvala na ovom pojašnjenju jer sam i ja u sličnoj situaciji i za sada je ova tvoja ideja jedino što vidim da bi me moglo izvući. Nego, nešto mi ipak nije do kraja jasno:

1) Jesu li ti i ti mjeseci za koje si sama plaćala staž ulazili u prosjek zadnjih 6 mjeseci plaća koje je tražio HZZO?
Odnosno, što su ti poslije u HZZOu računali kao prosjek plaće za te mjesece koje si sama uplatila? Meni je logika da su ti, ako si uplaćivala za sebe staž po najmanjoj osnovici, onda poslije za prosjek tih mjeseci uzeli kao da si bila na minimalcu? A onda mi to izgleda neisplativo, jer se prosjekom opet vratiš na neki minimalac koji bi dobila ionako...  :Sad: 

2) Koliko mjeseci si nakon tih vlastitih "nadoplata" staža primala "normalnu" plaću pa onda otišla na porodiljni (ili čuvanje, što je već kod tebe bilo)? 
(To mi je ustvari povezano s onim pitanjem pod 1, jer ako si 6 mjeseci nakon toga imala normalnu plaću, onda ti vlastiti "nadokupljeni" mjeseci sa stažom niti nisu ulazili u prosjek za HZZO)

3) Kako je ekipa u HZZO-u reagirala kad si im došla s nadoplatom staža - jesu te htjeli katapultirati van jer si "prokužila" stvar ili ...?

Hvala ti unaprijed puno na odgovorima  :Heart: 





> Ubacujem se malo na temu s podacima koji će možda biti od koristi trudnicama koje nemaju 18 mj. staža u zadnje dvije godine, pa bi im zbog toga naknada mogla biti manja.
> 
> Meni se to desilo jer sam spletom okolnosti iz nekih osobnih razloga odlučila prekinuti radni odnos i počela sam ponovno raditi nakon gotovo 9 mj. dok su se te okolnosti promijenile. Kad smo donosili odluku o 3. trudnoći, tu činjenicu potpuno nepromišljeno nisam uzela u obzir, pošto prije nikad nisam prekidala s poslom ako nisam prelazila na drugi i u jednom trenu mi je palo na pamet da neću imati 18 mj. staža u zadnje 2 godine do trena otvaranja porodiljnog.
> 
> Rješenje je tzv. produženo mirovinsko osiguranje, odete u HZMO i u biti sami sebi platite staž za to vrijeme kad niste radili, po nekoj najnižoj osnovici. Dobite gomilu obrazaca, popunite, predate, čekate rješenje, pa onda od PU dobite poziv na plaćanje po rješenju, s uplatnicom idete opet u hzmo, kao i s potvrdom PU i još nekim papirima (ne sjećam se sve birokracije, nekad vas izlude), ja sam onda na kraju još nosila radnu knjižicu da mi upišu staž (od 7. mj. to valjda više ne treba obzirom da se one ukidaju).
> 
> Jedino ograničenje tu je da taj prvi zahtjev hzmo-u morate predati najkasnije do godinu dana kad je počeo prekid staža, a ostatak procedure onda ide dalje bez problema (ja sam predala 4 dana prije tog roka jer sam slučajno koji dan prije toga čula za tu opciju, pa mi je palo na pamet da bih tako mogla riješiti pitanje nedostatka staža).
> 
> Naravno, ako ste na nekoj minimalnoj plaći kojom se određuje prosjek za naknadu, to se baš ne isplati, no, možete se raspitati i izračunati koliko vas košta, a koliko će vam biti veća naknada ako imate više staža (mene je za tih 9 mj. koštalo skoro 5,000kn sve skupa).
> ...

----------


## AndrejaMa

Imam konkretno pitanje. 

Bila sam na roditeljskom dopustu da 21.04.2013. (za treće djete) i dobivala onih cca. 1.660,00 kn.
22.04.2013. počinje mi teći radni odnos i do danas su mi isplaćene samo tri pune plaće (jedna je bila za onih 8 dana u travnju), a jedna plaća kasni.
Sada sam trudna i nosim blizance i morala bih krenuti na čuvanje.
Zanima me kolika će mi biti porodiljna naknada?
Računaju se te tri plaće + tri naknade od 1.660   ili se računa samo prosjek ovih tri isplaćene plaće???

Žena mi je na HZZOu rekla da samo plaće, a danas mi je direktro na poslu rekao da nema veze što mi nisu isplatili plaću, jer i onako mi se zadnje dvije ne uzimaju u obzir i da ako sad odem, računa se samo jedna plaća + 5 naknada (za proteklih 6 mjeseci)????

Molim vas hitno mi je i imate li neki mail na koji mogu direktno poslati pitanje u HZZO da dobijem službeni odgovor.

----------


## Boxica

> Imam konkretno pitanje. 
> 
> Bila sam na roditeljskom dopustu da 21.04.2013. (za treće djete) i dobivala onih cca. 1.660,00 kn.
> 22.04.2013. počinje mi teći radni odnos i do danas su mi isplaćene samo tri pune plaće (jedna je bila za onih 8 dana u travnju), a jedna plaća kasni.
> Sada sam trudna i nosim blizance i morala bih krenuti na čuvanje.
> Zanima me kolika će mi biti porodiljna naknada?
> Računaju se te tri plaće + tri naknade od 1.660 ili se računa samo prosjek ovih tri isplaćene plaće???
> 
> Žena mi je na HZZOu rekla da samo plaće, a danas mi je direktro na poslu rekao da nema veze što mi nisu isplatili plaću, jer i onako mi se zadnje dvije ne uzimaju u obzir i da ako sad odem, računa se samo jedna plaća + 5 naknada (za proteklih 6 mjeseci)????
> ...


računaju se samo plaće
ako odeš na komplikacije sa datumom 18.09. uzimaju se plaće:
6. plaća za 7 mj koja ti je sjela u kolovozu
5. plaća za 6 mj koja ti je sjela u srpnju
4. plaća za 5 mj koja ti je sjela u lipnju
3. plaća za 4 mj koja ti je sjela u maju
2. tu će ti pisati 0,00 kn jer ti je išao staž, ali si novce dobila od HZZO
1. isto kao i pod 2.

----------


## Boxica

u tvom slučaju ne uzima se plaća za 8 mj koja bi ti sjela u rujnu

----------


## AndrejaMa

Ali da li je to onda zbroj cifri od 1 do 6 podjeljeno sa 6 ili samo sa onim mjesecima u kojima je sjela plaća?

----------


## AndrejaMa

Meni je žena na telefon rekla da se rečuna prosjek samo sa mjesecima u kojima je bila isplata plaće, čak i ako mjesec u kojem sam počela raditi nije bio pun, i da se to djeli sa radnim satima.
Dakle cifre plaće za tri puna mjeseca i za onaj dio 4. mjeseca podjeljeno sa brojem radnih sati u tom periodu. Naknade bilo kakve vrste ne idu u obračun, već eventualno bolovanje ili godišnji.

----------


## MarijaP

> Imam konkretno pitanje. 
> 
> Bila sam na roditeljskom dopustu da 21.04.2013. (za treće djete) i dobivala onih cca. 1.660,00 kn.
> 22.04.2013. počinje mi teći radni odnos i do danas su mi isplaćene samo tri pune plaće (jedna je bila za onih 8 dana u travnju), a jedna plaća kasni.
> Sada sam trudna i nosim blizance i morala bih krenuti na čuvanje.
> Zanima me kolika će mi biti porodiljna naknada?
> Računaju se te tri plaće + tri naknade od 1.660   ili se računa samo prosjek ovih tri isplaćene plaće???
> 
> Žena mi je na HZZOu rekla da samo plaće, a danas mi je direktro na poslu rekao da nema veze što mi nisu isplatili plaću, jer i onako mi se zadnje dvije ne uzimaju u obzir i da ako sad odem, računa se samo jedna plaća + 5 naknada (za proteklih 6 mjeseci)????
> ...


U prosjek ti se računaju plaće isplaćene do mjeseca prije otvaranja komplikacija. Znači, ako u 9. mj otvoriš bo, računat će ti se isplate u 5., 6., 7. i 8. mj.
I to ti je dovoljno. Dovoljne su ti dvije plaće za prosjek ako zadovoljavaš uvjet staža (a zadovoljavaš). Imat ćeš punu naknadu. 

Samo napomena (ako ti to možda bolje odgovara): imaš preostalog roditeljskog od trećeg djeteta. Imaš pravo na rad s pola mjesečne satnice. To može biti 4 h na dan ili svako drugi dan 8 h ili kako god da tebi i poslodavcu odgovara. Poslodavac ti isplaćuje pola bruto plaće, a hzzo 1663 kn (ne pola iznosa, već cijeli).

Čestitam na bebicama!

----------


## Hera

*Gogoga*, oprosti na kasnom odgovoru, nisam baš bila na forumu kako sam rodila.

Ja sam imala 6 plaća prije porodiljnog, pa mi to nije bio problem, da nisam, vjerojatno bi mi uzeli u obzir taj minialac, doista ne znam.

Na hzzo-u ne daješ nikakve podatke o stažu, oni to vuku valjda od HZMO-a, tako da oni ustvari nemaju pojma odakle tebi staž, bitno je da zadovoljiš njihove kriterije. Ja sam bila sretna što sam prokužila da se na ovaj način može riješiti taj staž, da se to može naknadno upisati, ali do trena prve isplate nisam bila 100% sigurna da će to upaliti (nisam išla na hzzo pitati bi li to tako prošlo prije nego li sam to napravila).

Uglavnom, meni se isplatilo.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Molim pomoć: bila sam na komplikacijama, rodila 16.4. i prvih 6 mjeseci dobivala punu naknadu plaçe, sad dolazi slijedećih 6 mj. pa me zanima kolika bi trebala biti naknada ako je treće dijete u pitanju? Namjeravala sam koristiti do 3 godine djeteta, ali ne znam je li naknada 1663 kn nakon godinu dana za treće dijete ili odmah od 6. mj tako?

----------


## jelena.O

2663 kune sad pol lipe sim tam, posle godinu dana je 1663

----------


## malena898

Molim vas za pomoć, naime nigdje na netu ne mogu naći odgovor na jednostavno pitanje a ove ljude u HZZO-u uopće ne razumijem.
Naime trebam roditi sredinom ožujka a svojih 45 dana do poroda bih krenula koristiti 1.2.2014. Kroz 9 i 10. mjesec sam bila na komplikacijama međutim to je sad gotovo i vraćam se na posao.
Zanima me: da li se kao prosijek plaće za porodiljnu naknadu prvih 6 mj. djetetova života ( ili sad po novom 8 mj.) uzima moj prosijek plaće 6 mjeseci prije otvaranja 45 dana porodiljnog dopusta a budući da sam dva mjeseca u tom periodu čuvala trudnoću i primala manju naknadu hoće li mi to rušiti prosijek?
Danas mi je gđa. na HZZo-u rekla da to nema veze, da se uzima prosijek 6 mjeseci *ali samo rada*..što to znači??? Jel to znači da će mi se gledati samo mjeseci koje sam radila (samo 4 mjeseca i onda će mi naknada biti prosijek tih 4 mjeseca). Ništa ne razumijem..

Ja sam mislila da će mi se uzeti 7,8,*9,10*,11,12 ( tih 6 mjeseci a ova dva boldana sam bila na čuvanju i onda će mi prosijek biti manji i sad ispada da nije tako, da ću naknadu dobiti samo prosijek ova 4 mjeseca koja sam radila- mislim to bi bilo super  :Very Happy:  
Molim nekoga tko se u to razumije da me savjetuje. Ne znaš uopće koga bi to pitao...

----------


## Beti3

Dovoljne su ti dvije plaće za prosjek ako zadovoljavaš uvjet staža. 
Znači uzet će dvije cijele isplaćene plaće da izračunaju prosjek, ako imaš 6 mjeseci staža, a imaš.

Tako bi trebalo biti.

----------


## KLARA31

Molim vas odgovor ako koja zna odgovor, radim već 7mj nakon porodiljnog se vratila na posao,i plaću sam dobila samo za 2 mj rada i to dio,sveskupa 4tis.kn. Dakle debelo kasni plaća. Sad se spremam u novi MPO postupak i zanima me koliki će mi biti prosjek? Znam da računaju zadnjih 6mj,ali u mene je par mj nema uplate!

----------


## Apsu

Kako se stalno nešto mijenja, da provjerim najfriškije stanje.. 

Prvih 6 mjeseci dobivam 100% place? ( imam 12 mj u komadu itd)
Drugih 6 mjeseci dobivam koliko?
I da li se drugih 6 mjeseci mora iskoristiti do kraja ili se mogu na posao vratiti sa recimo 9 mjeseci što bi mi bilo najidealnije zbog novaca, ne znam oćemo izdržati svih 6 mjeseci sa mojim manjim primanjima..

----------


## mona

Drugih 6 dobijas maksimalno 2600.mozes se vratiti na posao nakon 9 mj.i iskoristiti ostatak naknadno

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## Apsu

Što znači iskoristit ostatak naknadno? Mogu ili moram iskoristit? Prelijena sam tražiti po internetu , bolje gnjavit ovdje  :Grin:

----------


## mona

Mozes iskoristiti.ne moras.mislim da minimalno 30 dana u komadu mora biti


Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## Apsu

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## tanja37

Molim odgovor ako netko zna!!!! Na komplikacijama sam od 3.10. a porodiljni bi trebala otvoriti 1.2.2014. Kako mi u obračun za kompl. nije ušla plaća za 9. mj. koja mi je bila jaka i podigla bi mi prosjek, da li mogu tražiti ponovni obračun ako je za mene povoljniji i kako se to onda računa? Da li se računaju onda naknade za kompl. + plaće za 7.,8. i 9. ili nekako drugačije? Ima li netko iskustva s takvim problemom?

----------


## tratincica78

Ja sam bila nezaposlena 7 mjeseci i sada mi fale 2.5 mjeseca da bih imala 18 mjeseci rada u 2 godine. Ukoliko odlucim sama uplatiti taj staz, moram li uplatiti za svih 7 mjeseci sto sam bila nezaposlena ili ne?

----------


## Boxica

> Molim odgovor ako netko zna!!!! Na komplikacijama sam od 3.10. a porodiljni bi trebala otvoriti 1.2.2014. Kako mi u obračun za kompl. nije ušla plaća za 9. mj. koja mi je bila jaka i podigla bi mi prosjek, da li mogu tražiti ponovni obračun ako je za mene povoljniji i kako se to onda računa? Da li se računaju onda naknade za kompl. + plaće za 7.,8. i 9. ili nekako drugačije? Ima li netko iskustva s takvim problemom?


ponovni obračun se može tražiti samo ako je u igri staž tj. ako ti je u prethodnom obračunu falilo mjeseci za normalni prosjek 
što se tiče ovog što ti pričaš, neće ti raditi novi obračun jer ti nikako ne mogu uzeti u obzir plaću za 9 mjeseci
trenutno ti je i otegotna okolnost porast plaće u tom zadnjem mjesecu jer unatrag nekoliko mjeseci HZZO pretpostavlja da je to "umjetno pumpanje" plaće pa čak kažnjavanju trudnice s minimalnim naknadama
u prijedlogu novog zakon o radu je čak da se i takvi slučaju daju na sud

----------


## tanja37

Hvala na odgovoru! A ja se baš ponadala. Ma, nije ni neka svota u pitanju - možda 200 - 300 kn mjesečno, ali sve dobro dođe! Inače, nije bilo u planu da odem na komplikacije, ali sam išla na amnio pa imala nekih problema sa tahikardijom tako da me gin. ipak stavila na komplikacije. Baš nemam sreće.

----------


## mudrica27

Pozdrav. Vidim da je stara tema, ali mozda se ko nade za odg.
Dakle na porodiljnom sam do 8.mjeseca, u radnom odnosu. Medutim trudna sam opet I termin mi je u 11.misec. 
Zanima me o cemu ovisi iznos porodiljnog za drugo dijete? Da li ce bit isti ko i do sada ili?

----------


## sejla

Pozz, htjela bih provjeriti ako netko zna što sve treba za produženje porodiljnog na drugih 6 mj? Samo ispuniti zahtjev u Jukićevoj ili treba još nešto predati? Može muž umjesto mene ili moram ja? 
Drugo dijete, nisam u stalnom radnom odnosu, primam 1600kn tj sad će biti 2400.
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Dusa000

> Ubacujem se malo na temu s podacima koji će možda biti od koristi trudnicama koje nemaju 18 mj. staža u zadnje dvije godine, pa bi im zbog toga naknada mogla biti manja.
> 
> Meni se to desilo jer sam spletom okolnosti iz nekih osobnih razloga odlučila prekinuti radni odnos i počela sam ponovno raditi nakon gotovo 9 mj. dok su se te okolnosti promijenile. Kad smo donosili odluku o 3. trudnoći, tu činjenicu potpuno nepromišljeno nisam uzela u obzir, pošto prije nikad nisam prekidala s poslom ako nisam prelazila na drugi i u jednom trenu mi je palo na pamet da neću imati 18 mj. staža u zadnje 2 godine do trena otvaranja porodiljnog.
> 
> Rješenje je tzv. produženo mirovinsko osiguranje, odete u HZMO i u biti sami sebi platite staž za to vrijeme kad niste radili, po nekoj najnižoj osnovici. Dobite gomilu obrazaca, popunite, predate, čekate rješenje, pa onda od PU dobite poziv na plaćanje po rješenju, s uplatnicom idete opet u hzmo, kao i s potvrdom PU i još nekim papirima (ne sjećam se sve birokracije, nekad vas izlude), ja sam onda na kraju još nosila radnu knjižicu da mi upišu staž (od 7. mj. to valjda više ne treba obzirom da se one ukidaju).
> 
> Jedino ograničenje tu je da taj prvi zahtjev hzmo-u morate predati najkasnije do godinu dana kad je počeo prekid staža, a ostatak procedure onda ide dalje bez problema (ja sam predala 4 dana prije tog roka jer sam slučajno koji dan prije toga čula za tu opciju, pa mi je palo na pamet da bih tako mogla riješiti pitanje nedostatka staža).
> 
> Naravno, ako ste na nekoj minimalnoj plaći kojom se određuje prosjek za naknadu, to se baš ne isplati, no, možete se raspitati i izračunati koliko vas košta, a koliko će vam biti veća naknada ako imate više staža (mene je za tih 9 mj. koštalo skoro 5,000kn sve skupa).
> ...





Pozdrav,

Nadam se da ste jos aktivni na ovom forumu! Dobivam oprecne informacije u vezi ovoga pa me zanima da li je vama uspjelo to sa produljenjem mirovinskog osiguranja kako bi dobili punu placu na porodiljnom!? I ja sam u istoj situaciji, ali imala sam tjedan dana razmaka izmedju 2 posla i samo mi to fali da bi imala 12 mjeseci neprekidnog staza.

Jedna trudnica je izjavila da kod nje to nije proslo ali 2011 godine, pa me zanima da li je ona izoliran slucaj i da li je to poslije vrijedilo!

Hvala

----------


## MERI7

Pozdrav! Naime, ne znam vise ni sama sto je ispravno, pa se nadam savjetu.
Prosle god. sam u pola trudnoce otvorila komplikacije, tada sam bila na punoj satnici i nakon svih odnesenih dokumenata mi je uplacivana najvisa cifra za komplikacije. U medjuvremenu su mi na poslu posto mi je isticao ugovor ponudili za stalno na pola radnog vremena (takva je firma, ima svakakvih satnica). Zvali su me iz hzzo da su to saznali i da dodjem potpisati papir da ce mi oni onda isplacivati pola, a pola firma ker sam komplikacije otvorila sa punom satnicom, i radila sam 12mj bez prekida. Sad sam na porodiljnom mjesec dana i isplata je 2500. Pa me zanima ima li to veze sa ugovorom na pola radnog vremena. Ni sama ne znam kako to ide. Ne bih voljela ici tamo dok barem donekle ne shvatim o cemu moze biti rijec. Hvala na odgovorima unaprijed!!

----------


## Angel1

Bok 
Ja sam stranac sa odobrenim stalnim boravkom koji mi je odobren prosle godine. U HR sam vec 7 godina po zakonu pre toga sam imala neprekidno boraviste sa privremenim boravkom rodila sam troje dece u HR i imaju HR drzavljanstvo. Za prvo mi je receno da nemam pravo tek posle 3 godine neprekidnog boravista u HR ok nisam pravila problem. Za drugo sam imala neprekidno boraviste 3 godine i tad mi sam usmeno odbijena govoreci da nemam pravo bez da je pogledala mesec i godinu od kad mi pocinje moje neprekidno boraviste. Za trece isto do prosle godine kad sam dobila stalni boravak da bi na to izmislili da moram da imam stalni boravak 5 godina da bi dobila porodiljno. Pa mene zanima dali postoji ikakav nacin da dobijem porodiljno bez suda?

----------


## Boxica

> Bok 
> Ja sam stranac sa odobrenim stalnim boravkom koji mi je odobren prosle godine. U HR sam vec 7 godina po zakonu pre toga sam imala neprekidno boraviste sa privremenim boravkom rodila sam troje dece u HR i imaju HR drzavljanstvo. Za prvo mi je receno da nemam pravo tek posle 3 godine neprekidnog boravista u HR ok nisam pravila problem. Za drugo sam imala neprekidno boraviste 3 godine i tad mi sam usmeno odbijena govoreci da nemam pravo bez da je pogledala mesec i godinu od kad mi pocinje moje neprekidno boraviste. Za trece isto do prosle godine kad sam dobila stalni boravak da bi na to izmislili da moram da imam stalni boravak 5 godina da bi dobila porodiljno. Pa mene zanima dali postoji ikakav nacin da dobijem porodiljno bez suda?


ovo piše na stranicama HZZO:
_Majka izvan sustava rada koja na dan rođenja djeteta ostvaruje sljedeće uvjete:_
_- da je hrvatska državljanka ili strankinja s odobrenim stalnim boravkom u Republici Hrvatskoj,_
_- da ima neprekidno prebivalište ili odobreni stalni boravak u Republici Hrvatskoj u trajanju od najmanje pet godina, te_
_- da je zdravstveno osigurana prema propisima o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju;_
_ima pravo na novčanu pomoć tijekom rodiljne i roditeljske brige o novorođenom djetetu._
_Pod rodiljnom brigom o djetetu podrazumijeva se razdoblje od rođenja djeteta do navršenih šest mjeseci života djeteta (obvezatni dio je do 70.-tog dana od rođenja djeteta), a pod roditeljskom brigom razdoblje od 6. mjeseca do navršene 1. godine života djeteta ili do navršene 3. godine života blizanaca, trećeg i svakog sljedećeg djeteta._
_Novčana pomoć tijekom rodiljne i roditeljske brige o djetetu iznosi 70% proračunske osnovice (2.328,20 kuna), a majka izvan sustava rada pravo na tu novčanu pomoć može ostvariti od dana rođenja djeteta._
_Naime, ukoliko zahtjev za korištenje predmetnog prava podnese HZZO-u u roku od 30 dana od dana rođenja djeteta, pripada joj predmetno pravo od dana rođenja djeteta. No, ako propusti navedeni rok, ali ipak podnese zahtjev u roku od 120 dana od rođenja djeteta, pripada joj pravo na korištenje odnosnog prava od dana podnošenja zahtjeva._
_Ako propusti podnijeti zahtjev za korištenje prava u roku od 120 dana gubi pravo na korištenje navedenog prava (prekluzivni rok)._

----------


## Lulu0090

Znaći prvi porodiljni je završio, vratila sam se na posao na 3 mjeseca i započeo mi je novi sa drugim djetetom. Tokom prvog porodilnog sam primala punu naknadu u visini moje plaće, a za drugi porodiljni sam dobila samo pola, kao da više nemam pravo na punu naknadu. Jeli to neka greška od strane HZZO-a?  Pričam s kolegicama i uopće nam nema smisla da su mi tako srezali porodiljni.

----------


## jelena.O

Na drugoj temi si malko drugačije napisala
Ajde napiši točne datume
- Kraja 1. porodiljnog
- početak 2. porodiljnog ili komplikacija

----------

